# Those of you on trt



## RISE (Jul 6, 2021)

What does your HCG schedule look like?  Have a friend who is on trt and hgh all prescribed from a doc.  His doc has him taking two shots of HCG on mondays and tuesdays....which doesnt make sense to me.  Anyone able to explain this to me?  What does your hcg schedule look like?


----------



## 69nites (Jul 6, 2021)

I do a decent HCG blast every few months just to keep the balls from being fully atrophied for years in case the day ever comes that I fully need to come of, but I'm not trying to maintain fertility or anything.


----------



## CJ (Jul 6, 2021)

My clinic had me do 500 iu's twice per week. It's been a long time since I used it, so I don't recall which days in relation to my shot.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jul 6, 2021)

I used to do 250-300 m, w, f. Now I find that 400 mon and thurs works just fine. If I travel I don't bother with it...too much hassle to find refrigeration etc.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jul 6, 2021)

I used to do 250-300 m, w, f. Now I find that 400 mon and thurs works just fine. If I travel I don't bother with it...too much hassle to find refrigeration etc


----------



## RISE (Jul 6, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> I used to do 250-300 m, w, f. Now I find that 400 mon and thurs works just fine. If I travel I don't bother with it...too much hassle to find refrigeration etc


That schedule makes more sense.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 7, 2021)

RISE said:


> What does your HCG schedule look like?  Have a friend who is on trt and hgh all prescribed from a doc.  His doc has him taking two shots of HCG on mondays and tuesdays....which doesnt make sense to me.  Anyone able to explain this to me?  What does your hcg schedule look like?


IF he is doing his test shot the day after his last hcg shot, it almost mimics dr chryslers old routine....

id pin hcg on friday @ 250 iu and again on sunday and then my 200 mlg test cyp shot on monday, wed is .5 ai


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jul 7, 2021)

_do most dr’s prescribe hcg? I have brought it up to mine a few times over the years and he has said unless someone has low t and is being treated with trt and will be forever he sees no point in it. I guess maybe if you are young and may want to try and have kids it may be worth it. Not sure. At 46 I have no plans for kids and been married for a very long time so who cares if my nuts have shrunk a little. Please do not take anything I say as if I am trying to be a medical drZ Hahahahahanaha .I am not_


----------



## j2048b (Jul 7, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> _do most dr’s prescribe hcg? I have brought it up to mine a few times over the years and he has said unless someone has low t and is being treated with trt and will be forever he sees no point in it. I guess maybe if you are young and may want to try and have kids it may be worth it. Not sure. At 46 I have no plans for kids and been married for a very long time so who cares if my nuts have shrunk a little. Please do not take anything I say as if I am trying to be a medical drZ Hahahahahanaha .I am not_


just ask for a script....and tell him ull show him, when ur nuttin all over his office like a damned fire hose on the loose!


----------

